# Sykes - 10/25



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan, Taylor, Caleb & I went out to Sykes tonight a little past midnight (so technically 10/26 I guess, but whatever). Stopped by Gulf Breeze & picked up some menhaden before venturing out into the "warm" weather. About five minutes after we got all the rods out Nathan's Calcutta starts going a bit, but it only took out a few clicks - very ambitious white trout or a small sailcat. You be the judge. Anyways, after an hour Caleb & Taylor started complaining that they were cold & went to the car. Nathan & I knew that only fishermen who brave the elements end up with the good stories to tell, so we stuck it out! (Plus, it really wasn't even that cold anyways..) Saw a big alligator gar cruising the lights shortly after they left & Nathan followed it with a spotlight for a while while I ripped a topwater in front of it a half a dozen times just for sh*** & giggles. Started to piss it off enough to where we thought he was actually gonna have a go at it but then he headed out into the bay. Shortly after that I get a good run on my C4 & hook up with a big bull. A little over 5 minutes later we get her landed. She measured 41''. Got her back in the water after a few pictures & then re-baited. By the way, for those of you who follow my posts, I had another 5/0 Eagle Claw circle break again tonight, but thankfully it was AFTER we got the red landed. Haha. Nathan tried to pop the circle out of the corner of the mouth & it snapped like a twig. Mad quality there Eagle Claw/Wright & McGill, mad quality… Anyways, Nathan got a run on a big red on the Calcutta about 15 minutes after we released mine, but he didn't get a solid hookup. No runs on reds the rest of the night, but I did land my new biggest southern ray (57'' from nose to the tail & 26'' wingspan) & a butterfly ray too. Left around 4 cause Caleb called from the car & told us that Taylor wanted to go. Bet we would have hooked up again if we had been able to stay! Next time I guess. 

*Tally for the night:* 
*Caleb*: bailed
*Taylor*: bailed
*Me*: 41'' bull red, 57'' southern ray & a butterfly ray
*Nathan*: 1 fat 13'' white trout, a small ground mullet, & the regrets of not hooking up w/ that big red

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Always enjoy your post reports; thanks for sharing.
Pretty work.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> Always enjoy your post reports; thanks for sharing.
> Pretty work.


Thanks man, I appreciate that!


----------



## Fisher Belac (Mar 6, 2013)

And it was cold. Very cold lastnight.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice write up man! I like how you made it look like we knew from the start it was a big gar and we didn't think it was a big red until the very end hahaha.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Nice write up man! I like how you made it look like we knew from the start it was a big gar and we didn't think it was a big red until the very end hahaha.


Huh? Dude I have no idea what you're talking about..  & should we mention the Florida state record bull we saw out there or do you think it will mean we won't get the bridge all to ourselves anymore?!


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Huh? Dude I have no idea what you're talking about..  & should we mention the Florida state record bull we saw out there or do you think it will mean we won't get the bridge all to ourselves anymore?!


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Post a pic of that bad ass barb!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


Right, right. Gotta keep than on the DL. My bad! & I'll get a picture of that barb posted when Taylor gets back later. My bag is in his car.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Right, right. Gotta keep than on the DL. My bad! & I'll get a picture of that barb posted when Taylor gets back later. My bag is in his car.


Bet that barb is going to smell good! Hahah. You should frame that ray pic and put the barb in the frame, would be bad ass


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Bet that barb is going to smell good! Hahah. You should frame that ray pic and put the barb in the frame, would be bad ass


That would be sick! I'm thinking we go out there tonight for a few hours. You down?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> That would be sick! I'm thinking we go out there tonight for a few hours. You down?


Is that even a question? Just woke up from 16 hours of sleep or so and just aced another midterm and I am ready to f*** up some fish!


----------

